# MTD ride on only first gear?



## Roast Beef (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi first post, Iam an Englishman living in France, having been around various tractors most of my life, David Brown, Case, Valtra I have a problem with my 2005 MTD RS115/96 B Model 13DH452F600, all ok a couple of days ago, had to repair steering cam, round hole in chassis was a nice slot, so all went well, didnt need to dismantle anything underneath, just a squeeze to get to the two nuts, but nice tight steering again, until today, brake works but I only have first gear, any guidance would be appreciated, thanks. Rb


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Roast Beef, or should that be Rôti de bœuf! If you have a gear shift set up like below, perhaps the linkage has popped out. Another issue that I ran into, was that some of the bolts holding the rear transaxle had either fallen out or were loose and the shift linkage wasn't able to move the bracket on the transmission far enough to change gears.


----------



## Roast Beef (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks pogobill, started to check as many linkages and springs as I could find, tugged them swore at them, then took it for a spin, and my gears are back, so dont really know what the problem was but thankyou


----------

